# Hunting laws



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

What state is that? In VA, I think, grandkid aren't required to buy a license.


----------



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

OHIO we protect our animals more than our people.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Every state has their good and bad points, at least you don't have to put up with hounds and their owners running across your land for 6 weeks of the season like we do in VA.


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)

brown it's down said:


> I had a confrontation with the game warden and I learned that you have to have a liscense and a tag if you are hunting on your grandparents land, but the owners children don't. You can also be exempt if you make 50% of the profits off of that land. That is a pretty stupid law seeing how 99% of farmers can't make a living on farming. Sounds like a "catch all law". It is also very frustrating that you can't even hunt on your grandparents land only using landowners and the state regulates what you can and can't do with your own land. You pay the taxes to the state, buy your liscense and tag to the state, but when you hit a deer or they cause damage to you corn field they are no where to be found. Sounds like a crummy deal.
> Let me know what you think



But your not the landowner...........your grandparents are


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

brown it's down said:


> I had a confrontation with the game warden and I learned that you have to have a liscense and a tag if you are hunting on your grandparents land, but the owners children don't. You can also be exempt if you make 50% of the profits off of that land. That is a pretty stupid law seeing how 99% of farmers can't make a living on farming. Sounds like a "catch all law". It is also very frustrating that you can't even hunt on your grandparents land only using landowners and the state regulates what you can and can't do with your own land. You pay the taxes to the state, buy your liscense and tag to the state, but when you hit a deer or they cause damage to you corn field they are no where to be found. Sounds like a crummy deal.
> Let me know what you think


It's all about revenue money.Our conservation commission here is hollering that they are broke to and they are going to do the same kind of crap + raise the price of tags again like they do every other year.


----------



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

I am not the owner but I have put 80,000$ into the farm out of my earnings so I really feel it is a joke and out of control.


----------



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

So if I do that much work It is mine. And really if you pay the taxes on the place the state should never be able to tell you what and how to run your farm.


----------



## Poor Shooter (Jun 25, 2008)

In Mo. they raised the land owner description to say you must own 80 acres instead of 5 acres. Thats a small change.

I have to have a tag (free) or a license (pay) to hunt on my land. I can fish without a license and my kids too.


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you should revisit the Ohio Hunting regs on the ODNR website. Landowner's grandchildren under the age of eighteen do NOT need a hunting license or a wetlands habitat stamp. If over eighteen they SHOULD have a job and buying a license SHOULD be a minor inconvenience. And the 50% income rule was put in place to prevent "tenants" - namely someone who merely rents and lives in a house on a farm but does not "work" that farm - from being able to hunt that land for free. If you are a farm laborer and derive half your wages from your work on that land, you can indeed hunt for "free". Sounds very fair to me.


----------



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

I do work the farm but I don not make 50% income from it because if I did I would be living in a paper shack. It's not the idea of spending a little money to buy a tag it is the idea that I work the farm everyday and invest pretty much every penny I make into it and pretty much all of the expenses are mine and then they want to make me buy a tag. I think it is a dumb law. Now I can see if a grandson comes from the inner city and wants to hunt but when that farm is my livelyhood it is a poor law.


----------



## manboy (Mar 24, 2005)

brown it's down said:


> So if I do that much work It is mine. And really if you pay the taxes on the place the state should never be able to tell you what and how to run your farm.


come to wyoming, they don't care how many acres you own, you don't own the game on the land. the game and fish do, if you shoot a trophy without a tag, you are a poacher.


----------



## poppa5685 (Jan 29, 2007)

brown it's down said:


> I do work the farm but I don not make 50% income from it because if I did I would be living in a paper shack. It's not the idea of spending a little money to buy a tag it is the idea that I work the farm everyday and invest pretty much every penny I make into it and pretty much all of the expenses are mine and then they want to make me buy a tag. I think it is a dumb law. Now I can see if a grandson comes from the inner city and wants to hunt but when that farm is my livelyhood it is a poor law.


i;m kind of confused. in one sentence you don't make 50% of your income from the farm and the next sentence it's your livlyhood .which is it?


----------



## 410gage (Dec 14, 2008)

While I do think Ohio regs are very fair, there are a couple quirks concerning landowner permits. If you, alone or with others, lease land for recreation purposes, you must still purchase hunting licenses. The old Mead Paper Company (MeadWestVaCo) annually leases many many thousands of acres for exclusive recreational use. Most hunters involved in a lease have no problem with that. 

But you could actually own a property and still be required to buy licenses if the land is titled/deeded to a corporation or LLC (Limited Liability Corp). I do know of two avid hunters who bought a property, put it in a LLC for liability reasons, and have to buy licenses. They had a lawyer look into this to no avail. Yes, they can afford licenses and tags, but it was aggravating never the less. 

And lastly, as far as I know, there is no acreage ownership minimum in Ohio for using landowner tags. If someone knows better about that, and has researched the Ohio Revised Codes, I would like to hear.


----------



## brown it's down (Dec 3, 2007)

It is a very aggravating law. To answer poppa I don't make 50 % income because that would mean zero dollars. As everyone knows farming is a losing battle. It is my livelyhood because I love to farm as well as hunt. I just feel like the state has put too many restrictions on how a person can do what they want to do. I really feel that this law is only to gain more money. I heard from one of my friends that during hunting season the state earns something like 4-5 million dollars from licenses alone. This is just what I heard don't quote me but I would believe it. So giving someone the right to use landowners permits on the land they live on would not hurt the state's wallet.


----------

